# Some good plants for a new tank



## shifty (Dec 30, 2011)

Ive just upgraded to a 46l Fluval edge tank and I want to introduce some plant life in but have no idea what to get and what will befit the tank and fish the most so if anyone has any suggestions im all ears.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

what kind of lighting do you have? are you wanting to use C02? what kind of substract are you using? what fish are you thinking of keeping in it, just a few questions we need to know to help you out


----------



## shifty (Dec 30, 2011)

the light is an LED strip fish wise I only have guppies and a clown loach but im considering other species not sure what though.
CO2 hadnt planned on it its only an small tank not looking for to much in the way of upkeep just the basics filter ,water & feed the fish having said this im still open to suggestions on this.
As for substrate its just Unipac aqua gravel nothing fancy .


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

crypts, vals, java ferns, anubias, are some good low light plants


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

moss on a small brach in the tank would look nice also..a pic of the tank and light would be good to to give us an idea of how the led system lights yo the tank. that would give us a better idea of what you can do for plants, but with what Rob just gave you that should be pleanty.. good luck and lets see that tank... :fish10:

Rick


----------



## shifty (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok cool do they need any upkeep to keep them going or are they self sufficient


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

All good choices. A clown loach will not work well in that tank. They need a 100+ gallon tank, grow to 12", and do better in groups of 3 or more. I would try to take it back.


----------



## shifty (Dec 30, 2011)

Had my loach for about 6 months now only lost the other a month back and that was due to bad water


----------



## shifty (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## shifty (Dec 30, 2011)

Just read up on the loach and must admit im a bit disappointed I quite like it but I have a friend with a beast of a tank that I can give it too if needs be.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

shifty said:


> Just read up on the loach and must admit im a bit disappointed I quite like it but I have a friend with a beast of a tank that I can give it too if needs be.


Glad you read about them. I think they are awesome fish with a great personaliy, but they do get big.


----------



## shifty (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah kinda why im disappointed he is such a happy little chappy that has completely bonded with the guppies and whizzes around with them oh well live you learn I guess


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

didnt even see the part about the loach..good pick up Ben..he will get big as Ben said..your led's will be just fine with those plants that were suggested.

Rick


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use anacharis and vals for fast growing plants and possibily wisteria as well.

With some small potted (crypts, small swords) plus a very few amazon swords for slower growing plants.

my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

46l is just a 12 gal us lot of those plants will get to big for it. Crypts, ferns and mosses would be a good choice for the size.


----------

